

Does life online give you 'popcorn brain'? - SocialHacks
http://www.dutiee.com/edition-cnn-com/2011/HEALTH/06/23/tech-popcorn-brain-ep/index-html

======
laglad
I agree but it's an irreversible phenomenon. Some people will balance
online/offline better than others, but we will continue to adapt to the times
we live in, and not to a sense of what is ideal.

------
hammock
Is anyone else bothered by website designs like this one which have a fixed
header like that, messing up the PgDn/spacebar style of scrolling by hiding
some of the text?

------
wccrawford
Does anyone else think worrying about getting used to life with the internet
is like worrying about not spending enough time in caves any more?

